# 14" jet bandsaw



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

I found a 14" jet wood/metal bandsaw on craigslist for 200. The ad says it works just needs some tuning. Are these good saws? Also what should I look for when inspecting the saw? Any help is greatly appreciated. This is my first bandsaw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mkgcustom said:


> I found a 14" jet wood/metal bandsaw on craigslist for 200. The ad says it works just needs some tuning. Are these good saws? Also what should I look for when inspecting the saw? Any help is greatly appreciated. This is my first bandsaw.


 







What model bandsaw is it? Metal cutting has slower speeds than wood cutting.











 







.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

are you refering to the 8201 vs with the gear box? IMO these are great heavy duty band saws, and retail i believe around 1100 dollars. for wood cutting you just run it on the low speed. if i remember correctly they run a 14 amp motor. that you can run on 110/220.

i have the older version that was made by wilton before they merged..jet bought them out, however it is that it worked.

this is the only pic i have, but if its the 8201 you should have the lower door in the solid steel base with the motor inside of it, than that box with a door above it is where the gearbox/clutch set up is to change the speeds on it.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

If you can post a pic and model number that would help get more info from those in the know here.

Depending on age and model, the ones I have seen in that price range are the Taiwan made that looks just like many others including Delta, Grizzly, even Harbor Freight. 

If it only needs tune up, make it perform like a new BS, and clean it up so it looks newish, you can turn around and sell it for $350 to $400, depending on age and model of course.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*band saw*

Check the lower bland guides under the table, I bought a jet used and they were broken. Also check rubber tires on wheels, belts, any cracks in metal, listen to it run, smooth? rough? Smell motor, its it been hot? You can get parts for a jet, but they ain't cheap. Been there, done that!:no:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnray said:


> Check the lower bland guides under the table, I bought a jet used and they were broken. Also check rubber tires on wheels, belts, any cracks in metal, listen to it run, smooth? rough? Smell motor, its it been hot? You can get parts for a jet, but they ain't cheap. Been there, done that!:no:


What model did you buy? Post a picture. What are lower bland guides?









 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an old Jet metal wood bandsaw; JBS-14MW i think. I'd steer clear of it if it's too old. Mine has had many cast iron parts break on it. The tension housing, the butterfly nuts, the lower blade guide bracket, the upper wheel alignment thingy. The motor lacks power and it's a PITA to tune. Mine is typical early 80's imported Chinese crap. BUT, you may be looking at something better, we need a model to know.


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is the ad http://knoxville.craigslist.org/tls/2843359202.html. Model JBS-14mw


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mc,
I have a 14" jet that's about 4 years old. Actually looks very similar to the pic in the add. It does a very good job and is well built. Jet has been around for a long time and builds a full line of industrial tools besides their woodworker line.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

OK so I haven't been able to get a hold of the guy. I found another bandsaw though. Its a Ohio Forge 510-556. What do you guys think of this saw?


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

OK so the guy finally called me. I got the saw. Now the bad news is I broke the upper wheel slide assembly. Does anyone know where i can get this part.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Jet directly or a repair shop if you have one in your city. We have a couple of JET service and repair centers that do that in town but they are local stores so you'd have to dig in your area.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Find a manual online if you don't have one and identify the part from the schematic. Google jet service center and talk to a technician about ordering the part. Ask any other questions while you have them on the line.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

mkgcustom said:


> OK so the guy finally called me. I got the saw. Now the bad news is I broke the upper wheel slide assembly. Does anyone know where i can get this part.



Send this guy an email, he says he has the manual [email protected].

That was from an old forum post in 2010, so may not be good.

gl


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

OK I got the part from Walter Meier. Next question is I want to upgrade the blade guides. Will this part http://www.toolbarn.com/jet-708127.html fit my saw.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

First off congratulations on getting a band saw. Second I would not spend that much for blade guides what I did with my Rockwell 14 inch was get cool blocks for 15$ and they really improved the performance and they even made my saw run quieter


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

Well the only reason I was considering the new guides is that the top guide block holder is bent. The design of the casting is really a weak design. This is my first bandsaw so I was wondering if these are worth the cost or should I just get a new holder and new guide blocks and be done?


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

this guy is considered the guru of bandsaws, but he doesn't have a website, he runs his business mail order, so call and request a catalog, and ask about your saw.

Iturra Design 1-866-883-8064

I installed these ball bearing guide set, to replace the ceramic guide blocks.

Another well respected product line for bandsaws is Carter Products


----------

